# Calf cradle for working bucks



## mlamb (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a handy tip. We have an old powder river calf cradle that we rarely use for our cattle, we set up panels and the bucks go right in. I tip them over and can access their feet easily for trimming. The bucks lay calmly while I trim their feet. I set them back up and give them their shot and dewormer and turn them out. It works wonderful. You just have to be careful of their horns while catching their heads.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Please post some pics!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... I must just be spoiled. When I trim Legions feet, I spread out some fresh straw and sit down. He will come over rub on me for a few minutes and then try to slide into my lap. At 200 lbs thats just not possible but he likes to try. But once down He lets me trim them lightly. For a full trim I use a sheep shearing stand.


----------



## mlamb (Nov 17, 2013)

*Calf Cradle*

We are building our goat herd, so I have purchased a different Buck every year and keep their daughters to build up our herd. While the Bucks I have purchased have not been aggressive, it is much safer and wiser to handle them this way when you buy a buck that you know nothing about. There are sheep/goat tipping tables made just for this purpose.

The method also seems to be totally low stress, which is good for the bucks. When handling any livestock, low stress is best. We are cattle ranchers and try to implement low stress handling with our cattle as well.

I haven't tried the calf cradle with my does as I usually have my daughter hold them, but a few of them get stressed while having their feet trimmed (even my gentle ones). I think I will use the calf cradle on the does the next time I trim hooves.

I will try to post pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds Awesome, would love to see pics.


----------

